# Capuano:"Il Milan è una bolla, prima o poi scoppia"



## Willy Wonka (5 Settembre 2018)

Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:

_"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_


----------



## Naruto98 (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_



Tutto ciò sarebbe verissimo se il FPF contasse davvero qualcosa. Vedremo gli sviluppi, per favore evitate frasi del tipo "Non sanno chi è Elliott" perché la maggior parte di voi, me compreso, non ha veramente idea di cosa sia e di cosa facciano questi signori e rispondono così imboccati da personaggi molto discutibili in rete. Una cosa è certa: in tema UEFA si sa molto poco per ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. *Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti.*"_



Non mi pare possa fare quello che vuole.


----------



## davidelynch (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_



Fa prima a scoppiarti il fegato signor nessuno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Settembre 2018)

Discorso che sarebbe giusto se ci fossero ancora i cinesi.
Ora non mi pare che sul mercato quest'anno abbiamo fatto come ci pareva, anzi.


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_





Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò sarebbe verissimo se il FPF contasse davvero qualcosa. Vedremo gli sviluppi, per favore evitate frasi del tipo "Non sanno chi è Elliott" perché la maggior parte di voi, me compreso, non ha veramente idea di cosa sia e di cosa facciano questi signori e rispondono così imboccati da personaggi molto discutibili in rete. Una cosa è certa: in tema UEFA si sa molto poco per ora.



Ma come si fa a dare ragione a uno scribacchino che da' fiato alla bocca solo per fare polemica? Il Milan e' rientrato in Europa perche'la sanzione emessa dalla Uefa era sperequata rispetto a quelle comminate ad altre squadre nelle nostre stesse condizioni(vedi Roma e Inter) con quest'ultima poi davvero una bolla con i suoi debiti. 
Insomma ragazzi, ma avete capito che il verdetto del TAS non e' stata una cortesia fatta al Milan ma una sentenza di giustizia?


----------



## Salina (5 Settembre 2018)

Che poi credo che il monte ingaggi sia anche diminuito rispetto all anno scorso, di poco ma diminuito.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Settembre 2018)

Questo è interista dichiarato


----------



## sacchino (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_



Certo si l'FPF è davvero importante, come per il PSG si è parlato un'estate intera di Neymar o Mbappe sul fatto che uno dei due se ne doveva andare per motivi di regole UEFA, infatti adesso giocano nel......... ah si ancora nel PSG.

Ma basta con ste ca...te


----------



## Manue (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_




Ma la comunicazione ufficiale resa pubblica, sulle sanzioni Uefa sul Milan, c'è stata ?

A me pare di no, e allora di cosa sta parlando??


----------



## Nils (5 Settembre 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò sarebbe verissimo se il FPF contasse davvero qualcosa. Vedremo gli sviluppi, per favore evitate frasi del tipo "Non sanno chi è Elliott" perché la maggior parte di voi, me compreso, non ha veramente idea di cosa sia e di cosa facciano questi signori e rispondono così imboccati da personaggi molto discutibili in rete. Una cosa è certa: in tema UEFA si sa molto poco per ora.



Ha ha, ma che dici? 
Elliot è conosciuta in tutto il mondo, anche da chi non sa cosa sia il calcio,
poi che lo sia per questioni poco nobili è un altro discorso.


----------



## Aron (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_



rosica


----------



## Casnop (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_


Il Milan nel prossimo bilancio di esercizio 2018-2019 esibirà una Posizione Finanziaria Netta azzerata da debito finanziario consolidato. Una differenza fondamentale rispetto all'Inter, che lo rende eleggibile per un possibile Voluntary Agreement. Quanto accaduto poco meno di due mesi fa ha un valore determinante, che sarà percepibile nei prossimi mesi. L'opinionista ha una visione deformata della realtà.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Settembre 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò sarebbe verissimo se il FPF contasse davvero qualcosa. Vedremo gli sviluppi, per favore evitate frasi del tipo "Non sanno chi è Elliott" perché la maggior parte di voi, me compreso, non ha veramente idea di cosa sia e di cosa facciano questi signori e rispondono così imboccati da personaggi molto discutibili in rete. Una cosa è certa: in tema UEFA si sa molto poco per ora.



Non ci vuole molto a sapere cosa o chi è elliott. 

Hanno semplicemente legami sanguigni con una delle 13 famiglie di Sion.
Poi che si sia complottari o meno, basta davvero, semplicemente informarsi, per capire di chi stiamo parlando,ovvero di quelle persone che tengono sotto scacco interi stati, la finanza mondiale e di conseguenza il mondo intero o almeno quello occidentale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_



Io credo che il Milan presenterà un piano di riduzione del monte ingaggi molto semplice: l'anno prossimo scadono una caterva di roiti della vecchia gestione..già solo non rinnovando quelli avremo un monte ingaggi che calerà di almeno 25 milioni


----------



## bmb (5 Settembre 2018)

Probabilmente la moglie gli mette le corna e se la prende col primo che passa.


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_



L'aumento di ingaggi è inferiore all'Inter che è entrato in CL, è una via di mezzo tra le altre squadre entrate in EL e l'Inter quindi ci sta. Il monte ingaggi in previsione tra l'altro è destinato a scendere con la scadenza di numerosi contratti inutili, se capita questo in concomitanza all'entrata in CL e quindi i 60 milioni di premio l'unica bolla che scoppia è un hadoken in faccia a questi complottisti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_



Quando si spara a zero sempre e comunque a prescindere, come quando si lecca il deretano a tutti (vedi pellegatti), si perde credibilità.


----------



## First93 (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_



Qui ognuno si permette di sparare a zero sul milan su qualsiasi argomento. Il milan non è fuori dall'europa non perchè fa quello che gli pare, il tas ha deciso che quella pena è sproporzionata e va ridotta, quindi nonstante il milan quest'anno giocherà l'europa league, comunque avrà sanzioni che possono andare dalla multa, alla riduzione degli ingaggi ecc. Ormai lo sport dell'anno è diventato parlar male del milan per ogni cosa...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Giovanni Capuano, giornalista di Panorama e Radio 24, ha parlato a SportItalia. Di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> _"Il Milan? Beh prima o poi affronteremo il vero tema del Milan. I rossoneri hanno una squadra iscritta all'Europa League che non potrebbero avere. Siamo davanti a un'anomalia, il Milan è una bolla, e prima o poi scoppia. Hanno aumentato il monte stipendi, una cosa completamente opposta al FPF, per una squadra sotto sanzione. Avrebbero dovuto diminuirlo o al massimo tenerlo in pari. Siamo passati dal Milan fuori dalle Coppe, al Milan che può fare quello che vuole in barba ai regolamenti."_



Il milan ha cambiato proprietà.


----------



## uolfetto (6 Settembre 2018)

è vero che abbiamo aumentato gli ingaggi ma in caso di irritazione dell'uefa sull'argomento abbiamo la possibilità di abbassarli notevolmente con le scadenze del 2019. certo in caso di mancata qualificazione alle champions potremmo essere costretti a qualche scelta clamorosa... rimane comunque problematiche la situazione dei portieri.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Settembre 2018)

Torniamo in CL, e con quel bel +70/80/90/100 milioni NETTI di entrate, risolviamo in un battibaleno ogni problema di bilancio.


----------

